# EXTEND BATTERY LIFE [ROOT]



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*BATTERY SAVERS*​
Android has been designed to use up most of the available memory and keeps often used apps in the background. If a manager (app) comes and closes them, they will simply reinitialize and consume a lot of battery in the process.

These are some of the more advanced battery saving Android apps out there. With these apps you could prevent apps from receive broadcast, running on system start-up, kernel level power saving and put the misbehaving apps into hibernation when you are not using them.

*REQUIREMENTS [ROOT]*


Greenify *ROOT: Renew my Phone


Use Greenify *Root to pause background apps from running.




BootManager

Per App Hacking (Xprivacy Module)
ReceiverStop


You can turn off apps that run on boot.



And Prevent the apps from acquire wake lock.



This way you save precious ram and boot-up time.


One Power Guard
Power Guard will decrease your charging time and increase your device performance.
I use "AI Mode", this power mode learns from how you use your device.
Built in "Battery Calibration" will calibrate your battery.



Wakelock Detector

 "Wakelock Detector" shows wakelock usage statistics for all application, not a battery manager.
Run Wakelock, then tap on app to see Status: Running Type: User. Works with "Greenify". 


Do you have any battery saver Android apps you've used in the past?

Did you like them? Tell us about them in the comments!

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!


----------

